# Smoker Question



## Sigma Man (Aug 11, 2006)

I am new to cooking with a smoker and have a lot to learn.  Maybe someone can help me with a couple of questions.  I just purchased a Great Outdoors gas smoker.  I am using it for the first time today.  I filled the chip box with Mesquite Chips, filled the water container and started the smoker and added the meat.  (I put it through the 'seasoning' process yesterday.)  In a few minutes the smoke started coming out and all looked well.  But the smoke only came out for  about 25 - 30 minutes.  The instructions say that a full chip box should last for several hours of smoking.  Should I see smoke exiting the smoker for more than the half hour that I did?

Thanks for your help.

SM


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2006)

Did you soak your woodchips before using?  That slows down the burning process and the chipos last longer.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

As Andy said .........soak the chips. Add some more halfway through the smoking process. Goodluck.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 11, 2006)

One important factor is the heat.. You don't mention what temperature you are cooking at.. I find the more even and low I can keep the temp, the longer the smoke lasts.. Just one thought...

-Brad


----------



## JohnL (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Sig,
As Andy said, soaking the chips should make them last longer.
But most recipes that I've seen for smoking only call for two or three hours worth of smoke. That should give you that pink smoke ring that you are looking for. I've heard that more smoke than that can give you a bitter tasting product. All that being said, I've never used a gas smoker before but I can't imagine the process being much different than charcoal.


----------



## Sigma Man (Aug 11, 2006)

I did not soak the chips before I cook using them.  I will try that next time.

SM


----------



## phu (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, the soaking will do it... my roomie in college had a gas smoker, that thing was awesome.  We made everything from hamburgers to ribs to Cornish hens in that thing.  Great stuff!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 12, 2006)

If you don't soak the chips they will just burn up ... wet wood doesn't burn as easily and smokes a lot more. If you were ever a Boy Scout and tried to build a campfire using wet wood on a campout ... same principle except you want that in the smoker.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 12, 2006)

And burning chips create and acrid type of smoke that you really don't want.  Your soaked chips will eventually be used up but you really don't want an overly smoked product either.


----------



## phu (Aug 12, 2006)

Of course, if you were a boy scout and tried to start a fire with wet wood, you probably didn't get your merit badge, either.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 12, 2006)

You did it just right. And you were still smoking the meat even though you didn't see smoke. 

After the wood has  burned down to a coal stage, it continues to burn and put off smoke, but it's a light smoke, in some ways a pure smoke. When the wood starts to smolder/burn, the first things to go are the volatiles, things that tend to make the smoke smell most like the type of wood it is. This smoke is darker, denser. And  it usually contains some creosote. 

Consider a pine log. When it first catches, it crackles and pops and puts out thick smoke. But as the log burns down some, it calms down and cleans up the smoke a bit. Same for charcoal briquets. When they first light up, it's smoky as all get out. Then it calms down and it's ready to cook on.

As the fire progresses, the smoke dissipates as the fire consumes the lignin and main contents of the wood.  As long as there's not just ash, you will continue to produce flavorful smoke, but all you may see is just wisps. And that's the perfect level of smoke. Not too strong or too much, but just right.

A total smolder isn't really desirable either. This kind of fire produces the most creosote and that tastes awful. 

Soaking is fine, it tends to make things last longer. 

Not soaking is fine too. 

You might try some of the chunk wood and see how that endures. A 1x2 piece should smoke for about 45-60 minutes if you can keep it out of the flame of the gas burner, but hot enough to light up and keep burning.

thymeless


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 12, 2006)

I think he is using a metal box for the chips to keep them away from the gas flame. It might not be quite the same thing that you are describing.  Personally  I don't use the chunks in my sidebox smoker without letting them burn down--not actively burning with a flame.  I think that smoke is the acrid kind. Maybe I'm not understanding you.


----------



## Sigma Man (Aug 13, 2006)

Gretchen, you are right.  The metal chip box is located just above the propane burner and the pan of water is above that.  Then there are shelves to put the meat on.

SM


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 13, 2006)

Soak the chips or the chunks. It will work fine then. The smoke in a water smoker is more effective because of mixing with the steam from the water pan.  You really can over-smoke things by burning too many chips--in my opinon. You want a nice rosy "smoke ring" near the surface of your meat.  Water smoking also does not render fat from meat as much as a drier smoke setup. When I did water smoking, particularly of chickens (which are wonderful!), when serviing I ran them in a 400* oven for 30 minutes or so. It rendered the fat from under the skin and crisped the skin nicely. I did the same thing with pork spareribs.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 13, 2006)

I understand about the chip box. What I'm saying is put some chunks in the bottom or on the chip box holder and give that a try too. Maybe even put some expanded steel mesh in for the box and put on a chunk of wood or two. 

thymeless


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Sigma!

I've got a Great Outdoors smoker as well. You didn't mention if it's the standard or the big block, but the smoker box set up is the same in both so it really doesn't matter. 

I've found that the chunks, not chips work best in this smoker. I put 3 or 4 hunks of wood in to start (just dry, soaking them hasn't provided any tangible benefit with this smoker). Depending on the length of time I'm smoking, I may add more later. One other note is that I found the lid for the smoker box to be pretty much worthless. It's laying around in the garage somewhere, but it hasn't been used in the smoker for over 2 years now. 

Once you get a bit of practice in, you'll be able to dial this smoker in really easily, wth just a whisp of thin 'bluish' smoke coming out of the top vent. We use our quite a bit. 

John


----------



## Sigma Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments.

SM


----------

